# Que batería necesito para iluminar con paneles solares



## Microwaves (Mar 10, 2009)

Necesito iluminar mediante cuatro tubos fluorescentes de 58 W cada uno (o con tubos leds de alta luminosidad de 17 W), durante toda la noche. La idea en cuestión es usar :

   - Batería que se cargue durante el dia y pueda soportar toda la noche suministrando corriente.

   - Recarga de batería mediante panel solar de tamaño 0.26 metros cuadrado.

Entiendo que a lo mejor el sistema puede ser relativamente caro, no entiendo mucho de esto la verdad, pero el dinero no sería un problema en principio.

A ver si alguien podrá guiarme un poco sobre el tema o suministrarme algunos link donde pueda estudiar el tema en cuestión.

Gracias


----------



## Danbat (Mar 10, 2009)

Seguramente otros puedan guiarte con más exactitud (y corregirme donde me equivoque), pero lo primero que tendrías que considerar es la corriente que vas a necesitar para que los tubos funcionen toda la noche. Cuatro tubos fluorescentes de 58 W hacen casi 240 W, que con una tensión de 12V son 20 A/h. Si estimas que van a estar encendidos unas 12 horas, debes poder cargar al menos 240 A durante el día. Debes fijarte si existe y/o puedes acceder a un panel solar de 25x100 cm funcionando 8 horas al 75% de eficiencia (para considerar el ángulo del Sol recorriendo el cielo y nubes ocasionales), que logre cargar los 240 A de las baterías. Estos números son teóricos e ideales, porque hay pérdidas en los transformadores, reguladores y en la misma recarga de las baterías.


----------



## Microwaves (Mar 11, 2009)

Gracias Danbat, la verdad es que creo que buscar un panel de esas carácteristicas saldría muy caro, ahora mismo estaba informaciónrmandome de la iluminación mediante leds de alto brillo, que pueden sustituir a dos de 58 W mediante tubos de leds de unos 17 Watios. Pero tengo que estudiarlo un poco más a fondo.


----------



## C_RUFFO (Mar 16, 2009)

Hola Microwave efectivamente los sistemas de energias alternas es muy caro pero a mediano plazo resulta ser muy recompensable su uso, yo en lo particular te recomiendo que pongas mas enfasis en el dimensionamiento del sistema y en el mantenimiento del mismo ya que de no ser asi el costo del sistema a la larga seria elevado. Con respecto a tu planteamiento inicial, existen algunas baterias en el mercado es solo que esto depende de la situacion geografica en donde estamos. Yo estoy usando actualmente baterias Delco 2000 para sistemas fotovoltaicos ya que me han dado buenos resultados ya que bien trabajadas pueden durar hasta 10 años aun cuando el fabricante garantiza menos, es importante protejer las baterias ya que no te admiten dsecargas profundas pero en cambio te soportan sobrevoltajes moderados, ademas de tener 115 Ah y son selladas libres de mantenimiento con sistema de recuperacion de electrolito, un comentario adicional al planificar tu sistema te sugiero que su crecimiento sea de manera modular, es decir separando el dimensionamiento de a dos lamparas a la vez, esto te facilitara el mantenimiento de tu sistema, espero que de algo te sirva mi comentario y quedo pendiente por lo que se te ofresca, hasta pronto.


----------



## Microwaves (Mar 17, 2009)

Hola C RUFFO,

gracias por la ayuda en cuanto a la batería. Me he informaciónrmado por ahí sobre que placa solar necesito para dicha batería. Vamos a ver si me explico.

    - La batería sería de 115 Ah de capacidad.
    - La potencia de la placa solar sería 115 Ahx0,3%=0,350 Ah. Por lo que 12*0,350 Ah = 4,2 W. Necesitaría un panel de 5 W.
    - Ahora bien, la batería debería alimentar durante 14 horas, que podría dar 115 Ah/14 =8,21 Ah/hora?
    - ¿Puedo recargar dicha bateria en un día con ese panel de 5 W o necesitaría uno de mayor potencia?

Un saludo


----------



## C_RUFFO (Mar 17, 2009)

Buenas Microwave que bien que ya estas entrando de lleno al dimensionamiento como te comente es de vital importancia, estoy notando que el producto de tu capacidad de carga por las 3 decimas porcentuales te esta llevado finalmente a la potencia que entrega tu panel solar. Ahora bien esa potencia que te resulto no es tan útil para el propósito de cargar baterías para sistemas fotovoltaicos. Los paneles solares que uso son kyosera también conozco los siemmens, en realidad lo que importa es que te entreguen 3 A  a  16 V  para una potencia de 48 W  independientemente de las dimensiones, posiblemente tu tengas acceso a otros fabricantes pero la eficiencia de estos que te mencione es porque responden bien a la iradiacion solar ya que según su estructura es amorfa pero de buena calidad, he visto otros en el mercado que por el mismo tamaño no te entregan esta potencia : Entonces con esta corriente nominal ya podras hacer cálculos estimativos.Recuerda que si acaso obtienes bastante suministro de energia esta no esta de mas, porque aun necesitas considerar un back up (respaldo), porque tendrías que considerar: las variaciones de insolacion anuales, las diarias,el deterioro de materiales y algo significativo como tu posición geográfica que si no me equivoco estarás situado por el paralelo 37, bueno todos estos pros y contras se solucionan con la adición de baterías para formar un banco de baterías y la adición de paneles solares para formar módulos o inclusive arreglos. espero con esto no ampliar mas tus dudas nos vemos pronto y quedamos pendientes por cualquier otro comentario hasta pronto.


----------



## Thoth (Jun 13, 2011)

Hola a todos!

Estudio ingeniería de control y ahorita andamos tratando de organizar un proyecto para iluminación pública con paneles (para mí todo esto del aprovechamiento de la energía solar es algo nuevo y el tema de los paneles apenas lo empiezo a tratar) .

Leyendo encontré lo del dimensionamiento, quisiera saber donde me puedo referenciar para obtener un poco más de info sobre esto.

Muchas gracias!


----------



## cristian_elect (Ago 19, 2011)

Hay en los lugares donde venden paneles solares ofrecen unas bateria que son de ciclo profundo que son selladas y cuestan menos que las de carro.


----------



## tinchusbest (Ago 20, 2011)

Microwaves dijo:


> Necesito iluminar mediante cuatro tubos fluorescentes de 58 W cada uno (o con tubos leds de alta luminosidad de 17 W), durante toda la noche. La idea en cuestión es usar :
> 
> - Batería que se cargue durante el dia y pueda soportar toda la noche suministrando corriente.
> 
> ...


usa los led y listo gastan menos



Microwaves dijo:


> Hola C RUFFO,
> 
> gracias por la ayuda en cuanto a la batería. Me he informaciónrmado por ahí sobre que placa solar necesito para dicha batería. Vamos a ver si me explico.
> 
> ...


bateria de 12V 115Ah,tubos led 12V 17W(calculo de amperes=> I=W/V=17/12=1.41A),podemos tomar el calculo con 1.5A,por lo cual tendrias un consumo de 1.5Ah.
tubos 1.5Ah__bateria 115Ah,calculo 1.5Ah x ?=115Ah ==>?=115/1.5=76 horas.
creo haber hecho la cuenta bien????
una pregunta,vos cargas la bateria esta con una fuente-placa solar que tiene una capacidad del 3% del amperaje de la bateria???
YO creo que lo ideal seria que la bateria FUESE CARGADA con el 10% del amperaje de la misma.o sea,11Ah mas o menos.


----------

